# New England Boer Bash



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

If I wasn't already planning on going to New Boston I would be going to the Boer Bash, just for the fun of it! I don't have meat goats but I really like boer goats!

http://nh.craigslist.org/grd/3798677304.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like it would be fun!


----------

